# Breeding



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Hooray both my blue rams and dicrossus filamentosus have laid eggs! Now to see if any hatch....


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats! Snap pics if they do.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Ooooo aweseome!

My montezumae swords are finally dropping fry


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats!
Yes, I'd like to see photos too if you get some.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Well looks like the rams have abandoned the eggs to the corys. I have a 29 gallon tank I am currently setting up to house just the rams and some dithers. Havent seen any fry with the dicrossus yet.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Well looks like the rams have abandoned the eggs to the corys. I have a 29 gallon tank I am currently setting up to house just the rams and some dithers. Havent seen any fry with the dicrossus yet.


I know how it goes Sir Blackhole. They will keep trying I assume. I have a pair of moliwe's that have spawned a few times. I can keep the babies for a week or so in the tank but they all die out/eaten. I assume this was happening when my pair was having to chase around bottom feeders. So I moved my cory's and all my other bottom feeders to a different tank and hoping I'll have better luck next spawn. Housing them in their own tank will definately help the chance of survival. Keep positive.. 

Matt


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes hopefully they will spawn again. This time I had just added the male, left the lights off for 2 days while I was out of town, came back and turned them on and they started spawing immediately.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Keep us updated on both, but I'm very interested in how your dicrossus go.


Error: Cool! Are these the ivory ones you just got? My little colony now gas like 30 or so fry swimming in there. The young males are also coming out nicely...much to the distress of the 3 females. I will have to remove them but have no idea how to do it.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Keep us updated on both, but I'm very interested in how your dicrossus go.


Error: Cool! Are these the ivory ones you just got? My little colony now gas like 30 or so fry swimming in there. The young males are also coming out nicely...much to the distress of the 3 females. I will have to remove them but have no idea how to do it.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

the rams have bred again. I am finally getting around to setting up my 29 for them today. I was thinking of using sand substrate this time, and maybe moving my rummynose into the tank with them. I still havent been able to spot any dicrossus eggs. I think I have too many males in there. I wonder if a few male dicrossus would be okay with my rams in the 29. Any comments or suggestions??


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Got the rams set up in their own tank now. they seem to like it. I also notice two of my amano shrimp are carrying eggs! this is all so cool!


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Kevin,
Do you have other fish in these tanks to serve as dither for the Dicrossus and the Rams? I have found especially with Dicrossus dithers are really important. I have never gotten them to bring a plaque of eggs to hatch without dithers, I think it has to do with the fact that the female will spend more of her time keeping an eye on any "egg thieves" and less time picking at the eggs. With D. filamentosus, I used Paracheirodon simulans, green neon tetras. I doubt they ever were a threat to the fry and eggs but they certainly kept the mommy's attention! I have also been working with Dicrossus maculatus and it seems from my experience that they are much the same. (I did cheat and take the eggs out of the tank this last spawn Shame on me!) 
I also found they are pretty shy and don't like to be bothered when brooding. Once I see spawning activity or if the females exhibit breeding dress, I pretty much try not to poke around the tank too much. I observed too many times the female scarf down the last of the eggs as I was searching for their breeding site.

Just some thoughts and stuff from my own observations working with Dicrossus. I am no expert at breeding these fish, but I do know these are at the top of my list of SA dwarf cichlids and well worth the effort keeping and breeding them.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow thanks for the tips! I do have some purple neon tetras and a dwarf cory in there with them. I try not to bother the tank but I have been getting real close looking for eggs so maybe thats the problem. I noticed my rams have spawned again. Hopefully this time some will get a chance to hatch!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Ive got wrigglers! Anyone have any tips on raising ram fry?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

they are free swimming now. There must be 200 of them! I have been trying to feed them bbs, first bites, and crushed flake food, but they are so small i cant tell if they are eating or not.


----------

